# Why does cubing hold our interest?



## holypasta (Mar 30, 2009)

Do you ever get people at school, work, whatever, asking you: "How is cubing fun for you? Doesn't it get boring? I mean, you just repeat the same steps for every solve, right?"

I must admit that they present a good point. I'm not saying I agree with them -- I love cubing -- but it _is_ the same steps for every solve. This is what I usually say in defense of cubing:

a) sure, they are the same steps. however, the way that you accomplish each step -- what happens within each step -- changes.
b) competition is a big factor in the prolonged joy of cubing. there are several people at my school with whom i compete, especially those who are around the same level as me.
c) why don't _you_ stop enjoying skateboarding? playing basketball? hanging out with your friends? You do basically the same thing every time, right?

Thoughts? Opinions? Anecdotes? All are welcome.


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 30, 2009)

You always wanna just try "one more time"


----------



## ostracod (Mar 30, 2009)

I've had this question asked to me a lot as well. I always reply that there is always something new to learn, and something new to discover. People are constantly developing techniques and methods; this makes the cube exciting. I agree with C in the post above. XD


----------



## teller (Mar 30, 2009)

Most people can't see or understand how deep the rabbit hole really goes with the cube.

But ya know...people play solitaire, and it's basically the same game every time. Do they have to apologize for playing?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 30, 2009)

I get this asked a lot... "why do you keep solving that thing???" my reply is "why do you keep asking???" in the same whiny voice they say to me :b


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 30, 2009)

I dunno...it's fun? Strangers are impressed if they see you doing it?


----------



## vrumanuk (Mar 30, 2009)

ostracod said:


> I always reply that there is always something new to learn, and something new to discover. People are constantly developing techniques and methods; this makes the cube exciting.





teller said:


> Most people can't see or understand how deep the rabbit hole really goes with the cube.



QFT. There are so many angles that you can come from when creating a method; the possibilities are endless.


----------



## siphuyoda (Mar 30, 2009)

Ya know I get the same question all the time. I let them figure it out on their own. I give em an unsolved cube and let them attempt to solve it. It holds their interest for quite a while and then they know why I continue to cube.


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 30, 2009)

siphuyoda said:


> Ya know I get the same question all the time. I let them figure it out on their own. I give em an unsolved cube and let them attempt to solve it. It holds their interest for quite a while and then they know why I continue to cube.



I wish this approach worked with the people who ask me the question. Most of the time, they're all liek "Ooh, that 4 cube looks easy (referring to the 2x2x2)", and when I hand them that one, they only spend around 5 seconds before saying that "it's too hard". >.<

I guess it occupies them for 5 seconds...


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 30, 2009)

This is slightly off topic, but does relate to why people ask the questions such as "why do you cube so much?". I have also gotten this question from people before, and I love answer option C from the OP. I'll have to try that next time I get this comment 

I'm not sure if this is just my area, but I feel most adults have a generally negative attitude towards cubing where I am at. I teach kids how to solve the cube at the math tutoring center I work at. This is of course at appropriate times such as during scheduled puzzle seminars during our day camps, or after they are finished with their hour of actual math instruction. Almost always the kids think cubing is so cool, and want to learn more. Adults sometimes think cubing is interesting or neat, but mostly the parents think it's a "toy" or waste of time somehow. I've even heard indirectly from other tutors that some parents, seeing that I cube a lot and teach kids to cube, have asked "is that guy (referring to me) ever going to grow up?" My outward response to people like that is just to smile and not really say anything. Inwardly though I want to yell at them "f#ck you", but of course I never do. I mostly just don't pay any attention to people like this, but it does irk me that people can be so haughty and look down on cubing/other people like that.

I hope my experience is not the experience of everyone, but that is what I have seen at least.

Chris


----------



## qqwref (Mar 30, 2009)

To me cubing holds my interest for the same reason things like track or minesweeper or swimming (or any other things you try to do as fast as you can) do - there's always the possibility for improvement in some way, whether it's being actually faster or just solving more efficiently or smoothly. It's doing the same thing every time in the same way running 100 meters is the same thing every time, but nobody criticizes sprinters because everyone already knows that sprinters are practicing to be fast.

Chris: I think it's just the perception that it's a toy. If they think that you're basically spending all day playing with a toy, they're not going to respect that. It might be the 1980s thing - adults were around then, and in the 80s the cube was pretty much just a thing to play with, and not really a puzzle (because back then almost nobody solved it). Maybe if you emphasize that it's not a toy (i.e. something for kids to play with) but a puzzle (i.e. something to exercise the mind) they'll be more able to understand why you find it interesting.


----------



## teller (Mar 30, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> This is slightly off topic, but does relate to why people ask the questions such as "why do you cube so much?". I have also gotten this question from people before, and I love answer option C from the OP. I'll have to try that next time I get this comment
> 
> I'm not sure if this is just my area, but I feel most adults have a generally negative attitude towards cubing where I am at. I teach kids how to solve the cube at the math tutoring center I work at. This is of course at appropriate times such as during scheduled puzzle seminars during our day camps, or after they are finished with their hour of actual math instruction. Almost always the kids think cubing is so cool, and want to learn more. Adults sometimes think cubing is interesting or neat, but mostly the parents think it's a "toy" or waste of time somehow. I've even heard indirectly from other tutors that some parents, seeing that I cube a lot and teach kids to cube, have asked "is that guy (referring to me) ever going to grow up?" My outward response to people like that is just to smile and not really say anything. Inwardly though I want to yell at them "f#ck you", but of course I never do. I mostly just don't pay any attention to people like this, but it does irk me that people can be so haughty and look down on cubing/other people like that.
> 
> ...




Actually I think people fear the cube...they don't want to look stupid. It's not that they think it's a "toy," it's that they don't want to be challenged with it. It's too...um...scary/alien. Adults especially remember the 80's and that the cube is simply too hard, and it's all a blur after that. Relegating it to "toy" status is just a psychological defense mechanism; forgive them, for they know not what they do.

But I have found that if you can warm them up to it, tell them that there is a "trick" to it, that cubers are not mathematicians, then you will find they get excited by the puzzle of simply trying to build a cross...and from there, they are then addicted.


----------



## Cloud_9ine (Mar 30, 2009)

So true there, I've gotten two of my friends hooked just by asking them to try to get the cross.


----------



## panyan (Mar 31, 2009)

teller said:


> Most people can't see or understand how deep the rabbit hole really goes with the cube



i completely agree


----------



## Nilxchaos (Apr 3, 2009)

I just say that it's fun... And I do it for the people that haven't seen people solve it before and go OH MY GOD!!! THAT'S IMPOSSIBEL!!!! (purposeful misspell)

Off-topic but what annoyed me today was that I was solving my cube and I heard someone behind me say, "Why does everybody have those cubes? It's so annoying."

I know of only two other people in my SCHOOL that have cubes, not just my grade, and one other that knows how to solve. What he said makes me feel like I am part of a majority and not special, because and they are only jealous of our "elite group's" skill.
Anyone had this happen to you?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 3, 2009)

Our group is elite, but not a majority. 
I would just be like, fu. I only hate the people think that _they're also_ elite, when it takes them >3 min. to solve a cube, and they can only solve a 3x3.


----------



## goldencuber (Apr 3, 2009)

with over a quintillion combinations, you get a different scramble, and hence solution, every time.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 3, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Our group is elite, but not a majority.
> I would just be like, fu. I only hate the people think that _they're also_ elite, when it takes them >3 min. to solve a cube, and they can only solve a 3x3.


Same thing. I don't like when people think they're awesome at something when they're actually really bad at it.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 3, 2009)

goldencuber said:


> with over a quintillion combinations, you get a different scramble, and hence solution, every time.



Very true. But anytime we try to explain something like that to other people, we're nerds... Duh -.-


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 3, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> siphuyoda said:
> 
> 
> > Ya know I get the same question all the time. I let them figure it out on their own. I give em an unsolved cube and let them attempt to solve it. It holds their interest for quite a while and then they know why I continue to cube.
> ...



It's amazing how people dismiss the 2x2x2 as easy and the 3x3x3 as maddeningly impossible.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 3, 2009)

I meant they jump to extremes so easily. 2x2x2 may seem easy, but make it 1 bigger into a 3x3x3 and they'll say it's impossible.


----------



## CubeThing (Apr 3, 2009)

All I ever get is:

'How do you do that, TEACH ME NOW!'
&
'Only Nerds can do that!'

Im like: 'only clever people (obviously not you) can do it!'

Now I hardly ever take my cube into school because of the constant idiots who call it nerdy and stupid.

I cube because it is fun and you can improve. Its a fairly cheap hobby and it is easy to collect them from stores and online. There is also a vast community of other cube enthusiasts to talk to.


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 3, 2009)

I get similar remarks -- although people went as far as trying to smash my cubes. My 2nd best cube -- a storebought -- was smashed by a jealous slow cuber in my school.


----------



## CubeThing (Apr 3, 2009)

Jhong253 said:


> I get similar remarks -- although people went as far as trying to smash my cubes. My 2nd best cube -- a storebought -- was smashed by a jealous slow cuber in my school.



:| That must of been SOOOOOOO annoying!


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 3, 2009)

I almost punched him (kept myself from doing that though)


----------



## CubeThing (Apr 3, 2009)

Good, If you would of punched him, its not like he wouldn't of deserved it!


----------



## anythingtwisty (Apr 3, 2009)

Jhong253 said:


> I get similar remarks -- although people went as far as trying to smash my cubes. My 2nd best cube -- a storebought -- was smashed by a jealous slow cuber in my school.



happened to me with a cube4you black DIY. It went all over the hallway and I was able to rebuild it except for 1 center cap. I made one out of balsa wood, covered it w/ black tape and got an extra sticker. HUGE pain, if only people could learn instead of tryin to mess with us.


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 4, 2009)

well, mine was LITERALLY smashed. Can't use anything out of that except the edges now...


----------



## holypasta (Apr 4, 2009)

CubeThing said:


> Now I hardly ever take my cube into school because of the constant idiots who call it nerdy and stupid.


that's a shame. i get that sometimes too, but my motto is "don't waste your time caring what other people think." i enjoy cubing, so i just zone them out.


----------



## Nilxchaos (Apr 4, 2009)

qqwref said:


> KubeKid73 said:
> 
> 
> > Our group is elite, but not a majority.
> ...



Actually... All I can really solve is a 3x3, but I am getting a 4x4 for Easter (cross your fingers ). But I think I am pretty bad at cubing. My PB single (lucky) solve is only 41.36 seconds... Non-lucky is 50-something And I am averaging 1:10< sadly. 
But I am trying, give me a break before you bash, I started around the New Year. 
But I am getting near the elite group. Metaphorically speaking, I can hang around and not be told to go away.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 4, 2009)

Nilxchaos said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > KubeKid73 said:
> ...


i can only solve a 3x3, and my best is 30 secs. i see no reason to move onto another puzzle until i have (nearly) mastered this one.


----------



## Nilxchaos (Apr 4, 2009)

I am asking for it mainly because of the "wow" factor that I would get at school, and family parties. And an even-sided cube sounds scary  but really fun. I have already seen Dan Brown's video and understand it, kinda. 
But I want a challenge, besides getting faster at 3x3. Maybe Pochmann (sp?) blindfolded method... That would be fun.
To keep that on topic, that would hold my interest.


----------



## TMOY (Apr 6, 2009)

Nilxchaos said:


> And an even-sided cube sounds scary


All cubes I know have 6 sides, and 6 is even. I would be more scared by an odd-sided one


----------



## splhc1298 (Apr 8, 2009)

Cubing, unlike other sports, is something that not many people can do. So when you go to the mall and think you are the only one or the fastest cuber in the mall, it gives you a good feeling. Or it does for me. Just getting good at a tough thing is fun.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 8, 2009)

holypasta said:


> i can only solve a 3x3, and my best is 30 secs. i see no reason to move onto another puzzle until i have (nearly) mastered this one.



Why? All different types of puzzles are fun. Was no better than 30 seconds when I started 4x4. I'm no better than 20 seconds now and I do 2x2-7x7. It's not having to master the cube, it's about having fun, even if you aren't that good. You should try 4x4.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 8, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> holypasta said:
> 
> 
> > i can only solve a 3x3, and my best is 30 secs. i see no reason to move onto another puzzle until i have (nearly) mastered this one.
> ...



good point. i might just do that.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 8, 2009)

If it's solved, you just feel the need to scramble it
If it's scrambled, you just feel the need to solve it

If you don't believe me, put a scrambled cube in front of you and see how long it takes before you start turning it (don't cheat by having an extra cube)


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 8, 2009)

And whenever you have a solved cube in your hands you have to be doing something with it. Whenever I solve a cube I usually go straight into scrambling. The only time I leave it solved is when I am finished with a session, or am a little bored with it.


----------



## Ryane (Apr 8, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> If it's solved, you just feel the need to scramble it
> If it's scrambled, you just feel the need to solve it
> 
> If you don't believe me, put a scrambled cube in front of you and see how long it takes before you start turning it (don't cheat by having an extra cube)



This is so true.
Even if it's across the other side of the room, i just can't help myself <_<


----------



## byu (Apr 8, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> If it's solved, you just feel the need to scramble it
> If it's scrambled, you just feel the need to solve it
> 
> If you don't believe me, put a scrambled cube in front of you and see how long it takes before you start turning it (don't cheat by having an extra cube)



I just tried this. I lasted 22 seconds.


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 8, 2009)

Mine didn't even make it to the table


----------



## Nilxchaos (Apr 8, 2009)

TMOY said:


> Nilxchaos said:
> 
> 
> > And an even-sided cube sounds scary
> ...



Haha, (not sarcasm, that actually made me laugh) but you know what i mean... a 4x4 cube, or actually anything that you need to build up the centers... AKA not a 2x2. 

@AvGalen: Been going for about three minutes....  Wait , sister took it. Oh well.... Nobody else knows how to solve it, they just love making patterns.


----------



## shicklegroober (Apr 8, 2009)

People will always not understand things they know nothing about, I get the same reaction with skateboarding they always say "I thought it was just a phase" some people are just exeremely ignorant.


----------



## envy253 (Apr 17, 2009)

getting faster is fun, and so is making people go OMGWTF!! HOWD YOU DO THAT WTF!!!

and yeah, leaving a cube scrambled is impossible. it HAS to be solved.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 17, 2009)

Well I love the way I constantly improve, so I love the cube


----------



## Aeonstorm (Apr 17, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> This is slightly off topic, but does relate to why people ask the questions such as "why do you cube so much?". I have also gotten this question from people before, and I love answer option C from the OP. I'll have to try that next time I get this comment
> 
> I'm not sure if this is just my area, but I feel most adults have a generally negative attitude towards cubing where I am at. I teach kids how to solve the cube at the math tutoring center I work at. This is of course at appropriate times such as during scheduled puzzle seminars during our day camps, or after they are finished with their hour of actual math instruction. Almost always the kids think cubing is so cool, and want to learn more. Adults sometimes think cubing is interesting or neat, but mostly the parents think it's a "toy" or waste of time somehow. I've even heard indirectly from other tutors that some parents, seeing that I cube a lot and teach kids to cube, have asked "is that guy (referring to me) ever going to grow up?" My outward response to people like that is just to smile and not really say anything. Inwardly though I want to yell at them "f#ck you", but of course I never do. I mostly just don't pay any attention to people like this, but it does irk me that people can be so haughty and look down on cubing/other people like that.
> 
> ...



Aaargh, my parents keep saying I'm wasting your time, and I'm not achieving anything worthwhile. And then they tell me to learn chess or something, which is a 'real' sport, unlike cubing, which is somehow just a toy.


----------

